# Problem installing new bulb in headlight



## Sunshine44 (Aug 26, 2006)

My driver's side headlight is burnt out, and I understand how to replace it. The problem is that I cannot remove the bulb cover. When I turn it counter-clockwise to remove it, one of the tabs gets stuck on part of the frame, so I can't turn it far enough to completely unlock it. 

Is there a way to remove the whole headlight assembly so I can replace the halogen bulb? Would I be better off taking it into a shop at this point?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

